# Getting Down With BoogieMan!



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi all! 
I believe most of you are like us and are already deep into planning your upcomming Halloween Parties! Here's an idea that I put out there, which I thought would be kinda cool if we could get everybody to take part in!
Check it out and let me know what you think...
Happy Halloween!
http://halloweenalliance.com/halloween/getting-down-with-the-halloween-boogie-man.htm
:jol:


----------

